# [solved] harddisk not detected after kernel upgrade

## rolweber

[solved: I was missing the ITE8211 driver]

Hello,

I'm trying to upgrade from kernel 3.3.8-gentoo to 3.5.7-gentoo. As on previous occasions, I copied over the old .config file to build the new kernel. Unfortunately, I ran into the problem described here: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Unable_to_mount_root_fs

The new kernel didn't recognize the hard drives anymore. I've since gone through some websites and kernel config options and managed to have the new kernel detect the second hard drive (sda), but still not the one from which it is supposed to boot (hdc). Considering that the configuration worked with the older kernel, I suppose that I was relying on some legacy support that has since been dropped. Interestingly, the same hard drive that is not detected by the new kernel stopped appearing in /dev/disk/by-id/ a few years ago. At the time, I changed /etc/fstab to mount via /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:01:04.0-partXX. I was so happy to have the system booting again that I never bothered to dig deeper into the matter, but now it seems to catch up with me.

Any hints would be appreciated.

thanks,

  Roland

lspci, from the working 3.3.8-gentoo

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82955X Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82955X PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

01:04.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (rev 11)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573V Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
```

dmesg, from the working 3.3.8-gentoo

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.3.8-gentoo (root@batman) (gcc version 4.5.4 (Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.0, pie-0.4.7) ) #1 SMP Sun Oct 7 07:59:39 CEST 2012

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff80000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff80000 - 000000007ff8e000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff8e000 - 000000007ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/P5WD2-Premium, BIOS 0606     10/30/2005

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7ff80 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF write-through

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 disabled

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009e000] 9e000 size 4096

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 17fb000-1800000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fa960 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7ff80100 00044 (v01 A M I  OEMXSDT  10000530 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7ff80290 000F4 (v03 A M I  OEMFACP  10000530 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7ff80410 083A2 (v01  A0229 A0229000 00000000 INTL 02002026)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7ff8e000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7ff80390 00080 (v01 A M I  OEMAPIC  10000530 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 7ff8e040 00066 (v01 A M I  AMI_OEM  10000530 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7ff887c0 0003C (v01 A M I  OEMMCFG  10000530 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1159MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007ff80

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007ff80

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 524047

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c13ec180, node_mem_map f67fd200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2320 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 294514 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:7fb00000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @f67d9000 s25856 r0 d23296 u49152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s25856 r0 d23296 u49152 alloc=12*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 519951

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc5

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007ff80)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2074052k/2096640k available (2966k kernel code, 22136k reserved, 1071k data, 444k init, 1187336k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff67000 - 0xfffff000   ( 608 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc13f2000 - 0xc1461000   ( 444 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc12e58cb - 0xc13f1500   (1071 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc12e58cb   (2966 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:56 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f600a000 soft=f600c000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 3010.490 MHz processor.

[    0.001001] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6020.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=3010490)

[    0.001096] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001179] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001381] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001426] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001472] mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

[    0.002012] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.002060] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.002169] Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

[    0.002221] ACPI: Core revision 20120111

[    0.006064] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.007200] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.017256] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

[    0.017998] Performance Events: Netburst events, Netburst P4/Xeon PMU driver.

[    0.017998] ... version:                0

[    0.017998] ... bit width:              40

[    0.017998] ... generic registers:      18

[    0.017998] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.017998] ... max period:             0000007fffffffff

[    0.017998] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.017998] ... event mask:             000000000003ffff

[    0.017998] CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f6066000 soft=f6068000

[    0.017998] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

[    0.017998] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 9e000

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.029010] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.029103] Total of 2 processors activated (12041.96 BogoMIPS).

[    0.031134] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.031282] EISA bus registered

[    0.031282] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.031282] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.031282] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.032003] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=5

[    0.032051] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.037064] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.038051] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.038064] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.038110] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.038159] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.039678] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.041362] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.049057] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x54, should be 0x53 (20120111/tbutils-321)

[    0.049321] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [SSDT] - 0x00, should be 0xF8 (20120111/tbutils-321)

[    0.050044] ACPI: SSDT 7ff88800 002DE (v01    AMI   CPU1PM 00000001 INTL 02002026)

[    0.050521] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.050626] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 002DE (v01    AMI   CPU1PM 00000001 INTL 02002026)

[    0.050829] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [SSDT] - 0x8C, should be 0xEB (20120111/tbutils-321)

[    0.050953] ACPI: SSDT 7ff88ae0 002E6 (v01    AMI   CPU2PM 00000001 INTL 02002026)

[    0.051395] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.051501] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 002E6 (v01    AMI   CPU2PM 00000001 INTL 02002026)

[    0.051929] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.051997] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.052111] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.052189] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.056490] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.056554] PCI: MMCONFIG for 0000 [bus00-3f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] (base 0xf0000000) (size reduced!)

[    0.056616] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.065147] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.065154] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.065322] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.065327] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.065331] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.065334] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80010000-0xffffffff] (ignored)

[    0.065338] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.065414] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.065414] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.065414] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.065414] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2774] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.066043] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:2775] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.066087] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.066142] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:27d8] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.066161] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe2bf8000-0xe2bfbfff 64bit]

[    0.066225] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.066250] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:27d0] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.066315] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.066346] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:27e0] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.066409] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.066436] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:27e2] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.066499] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.066525] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:27c8] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.066571] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x6000-0x601f]

[    0.066608] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:27c9] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.066654] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x6400-0x641f]

[    0.066691] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:27ca] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.066737] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x6800-0x681f]

[    0.066770] pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:27cb] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.066816] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x7000-0x701f]

[    0.066859] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:27cc] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.066882] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xe2bff800-0xe2bffbff]

[    0.066959] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.066982] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.067053] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:27b8] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.067147] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.067161] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0290 (mask 0007)

[    0.067255] pci 0000:00:1f.1: [8086:27df] type 0 class 0x000101

[    0.067270] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.067282] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.067293] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.067304] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.067315] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0xffa0-0xffaf]

[    0.067355] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:27c1] type 0 class 0x000106

[    0.067374] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x8800-0x8807]

[    0.067384] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x8400-0x8403]

[    0.067394] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x8000-0x8007]

[    0.067404] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x7800-0x7803]

[    0.067413] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x7400-0x740f]

[    0.067423] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xe2bffc00-0xe2bfffff]

[    0.067455] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.067474] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:27da] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.067531] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

[    0.067614] pci 0000:05:00.0: [10de:0140] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.067627] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.067641] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.067654] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xe3000000-0xe3ffffff 64bit]

[    0.067670] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xe2fe0000-0xe2ffffff pref]

[    0.067704] pci 0000:05:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.067773] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.067822] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.067826] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe2f00000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.067832] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.067880] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.067930] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.068018] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:108b] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.068046] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe2ee0000-0xe2efffff]

[    0.068083] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xc800-0xc81f]

[    0.068204] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.068238] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.068311] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.068361] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.068367] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xe2e00000-0xe2efffff]

[    0.068443] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1095:3132] type 0 class 0x000180

[    0.068473] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe2dffc00-0xe2dffc7f 64bit]

[    0.068497] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe2df8000-0xe2dfbfff 64bit]

[    0.068513] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xb800-0xb87f]

[    0.068542] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xe2d00000-0xe2d7ffff pref]

[    0.068587] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.068608] pci 0000:02:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.068680] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.068729] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.068734] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xe2d00000-0xe2dfffff]

[    0.068773] pci 0000:01:01.0: [1131:7146] type 0 class 0x000480

[    0.068790] pci 0000:01:01.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe2cfbc00-0xe2cfbdff]

[    0.068868] pci 0000:01:04.0: [1283:8211] type 0 class 0x000180

[    0.068888] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 10: [io  0xa400-0xa407]

[    0.068899] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 14: [io  0xa000-0xa003]

[    0.068911] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 18: [io  0x9800-0x9807]

[    0.068922] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 1c: [io  0x9400-0x9403]

[    0.068933] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 20: [io  0x9000-0x900f]

[    0.068953] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 30: [mem 0xe2ca0000-0xe2cbffff pref]

[    0.069001] pci 0000:01:05.0: [11ab:4320] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.069024] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe2cfc000-0xe2cfffff]

[    0.069036] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 14: [io  0xa800-0xa8ff]

[    0.069084] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 30: [mem 0xe2cc0000-0xe2cdffff pref]

[    0.069112] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.069114] pci 0000:01:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.069164] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01] (subtractive decode)

[    0.069216] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0xafff]

[    0.069221] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe2c00000-0xe2cfffff]

[    0.069229] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.069232] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.069257] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.069262] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.069426] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.069463] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

[    0.069604] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.069669] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

[    0.069718] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

[    0.069790]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x0f)

[    0.076124] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.077372] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.077841] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.078307] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.078777] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.079278] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.079747] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.080220] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.080713] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:05:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.080713] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.080713] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:05:00.0

[    0.081115] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.081115] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.081115] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.

[    0.081115] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.081115] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.081219] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.081222] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007ff80000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.082102] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.082125] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.087116] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.088375] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.088518] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.088523] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.088526] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.088529] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.088533] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.088536] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x80010000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.088640] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.088657] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff]

[    0.088770] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.088822] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.088864] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.088868] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.088871] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0083]

[    0.088873] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0087]

[    0.088876] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0089-0x008b]

[    0.088879] pnp 00:02: [io  0x008f]

[    0.088881] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.088962] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.088980] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0070-0x0071]

[    0.088992] pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

[    0.089195] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.089210] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]

[    0.089289] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.089306] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

[    0.089315] pnp 00:05: [irq 13]

[    0.089391] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.089825] pnp 00:06: [irq 6]

[    0.089828] pnp 00:06: [dma 2]

[    0.089832] pnp 00:06: [io  0x03f0-0x03f5]

[    0.089834] pnp 00:06: [io  0x03f7]

[    0.089960] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

[    0.090185] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0000-0xffffffff disabled]

[    0.090189] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0000-0xffffffff disabled]

[    0.090192] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0290-0x0297]

[    0.090306] system 00:07: [io  0x0290-0x0297] has been reserved

[    0.090358] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.090559] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.090562] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.090565] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    0.090568] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

[    0.090570] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

[    0.090573] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

[    0.090576] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0080]

[    0.090578] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

[    0.090581] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0088]

[    0.090583] pnp 00:08: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

[    0.090586] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

[    0.090588] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.090591] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.090593] pnp 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.090596] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

[    0.090599] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

[    0.090602] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0480-0x04bf]

[    0.090606] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0900-0x091f]

[    0.090609] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.090612] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.090615] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff]

[    0.090618] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.090756] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.090807] system 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.090855] system 00:08: [io  0x0400-0x041f] has been reserved

[    0.090904] system 00:08: [io  0x0480-0x04bf] has been reserved

[    0.090952] system 00:08: [io  0x0900-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.091010] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.091061] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.091110] system 00:08: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.091160] system 00:08: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.091210] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.091337] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

[    0.091340] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

[    0.091347] pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

[    0.091435] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    0.091505] pnp 00:0a: [irq 12]

[    0.091591] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f03 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.091667] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.091671] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.091789] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.091841] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.091896] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.092487] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.092601] system 00:0c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.092653] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.092855] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.092859] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.092862] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.092865] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.092868] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff disabled]

[    0.092992] system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.093055] system 00:0d: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    0.093106] system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.093156] system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.093206] system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.093415] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.093461] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.093509] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

[    0.128222] PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2

[    0.128266] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.128317] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128378] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.128426] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.128476] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe2f00000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.128527] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128589] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.128638] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.128689] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.128740] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128804] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.128852] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.128903] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xe2e00000-0xe2efffff]

[    0.128958] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.129016] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.129068] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xe2d00000-0xe2dfffff]

[    0.129124] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.129172] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0xafff]

[    0.129223] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe2c00000-0xe2cfffff]

[    0.129315] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.129321] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.129324] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.129328] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.129331] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xe2f00000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.129334] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129338] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.129341] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.129344] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129348] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.129351] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xe2e00000-0xe2efffff]

[    0.129355] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.129358] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xe2d00000-0xe2dfffff]

[    0.129361] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0xafff]

[    0.129364] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe2c00000-0xe2cfffff]

[    0.129368] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.129371] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.129399] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.129483] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.129639] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.130210] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.130508] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.130557] TCP reno registered

[    0.130603] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.130659] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.130776] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.131000] pci 0000:05:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.131035] PCI: CLS 16 bytes, default 64

[    0.131765] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.131823] type=2000 audit(1361124640.130:1): initialized

[    0.132302] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.138243] msgmni has been set to 1731

[    0.138546] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.138593] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.138650] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.172447] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.173438] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.173502] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.173646] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.173708] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.177214] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    0.192190] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[    0.193867] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.194051] it821x 0000:01:04.0: IDE controller (0x1283:0x8211 rev 0x11)

[    0.194123] it821x 0000:01:04.0: controller in pass through mode

[    0.194177] it821x 0000:01:04.0: 100% native mode on irq 19

[    0.194227]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9000-0x9007

[    0.194280]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9008-0x900f

[    0.194330] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    0.713093] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    0.977268] hdc: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive

[    1.132015] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3010.652 MHz.

[    1.132066] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.589090] hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.589336] hdc: UDMA/100 mode selected

[    1.589695] ide0 at 0xa400-0xa407,0xa002 on irq 19

[    1.589778] ide1 at 0x9800-0x9807,0x9402 on irq 19

[    1.590052] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

[    1.590132] piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    1.590184]     ide2: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7

[    1.590236]     ide3: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf

[    1.590285] Probing IDE interface ide2...

[    2.262221] hde: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.568094] hde: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    2.568888] hde: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    2.569357] Probing IDE interface ide3...

[    3.088100] ide2 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.091728] ide3 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    3.092176] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    3.092239] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    3.092309] hdc: max request size: 512KiB

[    3.101170] hdc: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63

[    3.101465] hdc: cache flushes supported

[    3.194246]  hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8 hdc9 hdc10 hdc11 hdc12 >

[    3.195414] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    3.197990] ide-cd: hde: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    3.198245] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.215297] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

[    3.215589] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    3.218429] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.218481] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    3.218847] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.219107] i2c /dev entries driver

[    3.219236] ACPI Warning: 0x00000400-0x0000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.ASOC.SMRG 1 (20120111/utaddress-251)

[    3.219371] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.219678] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

[    3.219787] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    3.219834] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    3.220377] ALSA device list:

[    3.220421]   No soundcards found.

[    3.220498] TCP cubic registered

[    3.220878] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    3.221076] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.221132] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    3.221202] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    3.239831] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    4.227872] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    4.280570] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.280595] EXT3-fs (hdc5): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    4.280608] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 22:5.

[    4.280747] Freeing unused kernel memory: 444k freed

[    6.169849] udevd[1191]: starting version 171

[    6.626026] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.5.1-k

[    6.626030] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2011 Intel Corporation.

[    6.626060] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s L1

[    6.626212] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

[    6.634015] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    6.634124] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    6.634130] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

[    6.634136] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.635503] scsi0 : ahci

[    6.635699] scsi1 : ahci

[    6.635855] scsi2 : ahci

[    6.636017] scsi3 : ahci

[    6.636101] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe2bffc00 port 0xe2bffd00 irq 23

[    6.636106] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe2bffc00 port 0xe2bffd80 irq 23

[    6.636110] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe2bffc00 port 0xe2bffe00 irq 23

[    6.636114] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe2bffc00 port 0xe2bffe80 irq 23

[    6.676709] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Warning: detected DSPD enabled in EEPROM

[    6.732017] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 00:13:d4:80:64:ea

[    6.732023] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    6.732200] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth0: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[    6.735810] skge: 1.14 addr 0xe2cfc000 irq 21 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

[    6.736063] skge 0000:01:05.0: eth1: addr 00:13:d4:80:71:06

[    6.824404] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.824447] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.824893] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.941026] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.941058] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.941090] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    6.941112] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.941915] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3300831AS, 3.03, max UDMA/133

[    6.941920] ata1.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    6.942787] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    6.942916] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300831AS      3.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.943141] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    6.943246] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 586072368 512-byte logical blocks: (300 GB/279 GiB)

[    6.943317] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    6.943322] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.943353] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.960718] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.961244]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    6.961619] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.961865] hda_codec: ALC882: BIOS auto-probing.

[    6.961872] hda_codec: ALC882: SKU not ready 0x411111f0

[    6.976719] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.976726] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.976760] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    6.976785] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    6.976798] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    6.980675] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 16 is not supported

[    6.980738] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xe2bff800

[    6.986036] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.986225] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.986233] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    7.254155] udevd[1244]: renamed network interface eth1 to eth_nil

[    7.288026] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    7.383105] udevd[1243]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth_dsl

[    7.402716] hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.402784] hub 1-4:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.535399] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    7.535468] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.535474] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.535494] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    7.535527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006000

[    7.535718] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.535725] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.535811] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.535816] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.535827] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    7.535873] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00006400

[    7.536049] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.536056] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.536135] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.536141] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.536151] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    7.536188] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00006800

[    7.536339] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.536345] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.536420] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.536426] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.536440] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    7.536469] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00007000

[    7.536627] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.536634] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    8.163707] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    8.163713] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    8.186705] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:05:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    8.187136] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  304.64  Tue Oct 30 11:09:29 PDT 2012

[   31.523410] EXT3-fs (hdc5): using internal journal

[   31.771665] Adding 4016212k swap on /dev/hdc7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4016212k 

[   31.831323] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.831512] EXT3-fs (hdc1): using internal journal

[   31.831517] EXT3-fs (hdc1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   31.853815] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.854025] EXT3-fs (hdc8): using internal journal

[   31.854029] EXT3-fs (hdc8): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   31.877985] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.878227] EXT3-fs (hdc9): using internal journal

[   31.878231] EXT3-fs (hdc9): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   31.910952] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.911149] EXT3-fs (hdc11): using internal journal

[   31.911153] EXT3-fs (hdc11): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   31.963191] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.963491] EXT3-fs (hdc2): using internal journal

[   31.963495] EXT3-fs (hdc2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   31.975389] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.975698] EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

[   31.975702] EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   31.989340] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.989656] EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal

[   31.989660] EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   34.179677] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_dsl: link is not ready

[   36.707738] e1000e: eth_dsl NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[   36.707745] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth_dsl: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   36.707954] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_dsl: link becomes ready

[   46.850011] eth_dsl: no IPv6 routers present
```

Edit: The relevant part of the new config that worked for me. The CONFIG_PATA_IT821X had been missing. There's probably a few more options activated than I actually need.

```
CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y
```

Last edited by rolweber on Tue Feb 19, 2013 5:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Your .config seems to be truncated, probably should use pastebin or something like that.

However, would like to make a note: Newer kernels have deprecated the "classic" IDE drivers that show up as /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, etc. - and use the "libata" SATA drivers that work like SCSI.  So all hard drives, sata or pata, should show up as /dev/sda /dev/sdb, etc. 

You need to make sure that the Intel ICH and ITE8211 driver is enabled for the "SATA" drivers as well as the SCSI sd driver.

Another note too is that the /dev/disk/by-id and /dev/disk/by-path don't work during boot unless you have an initrd/initramfs (are you using one?), though I'm not sure if the new requirement - using DEVTMPFS - provides these.

----------

## VoidMage

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Another note too is that the /dev/disk/by-id and /dev/disk/by-path don't work during boot unless you have an initrd/initramfs (are you using one?), though I'm not sure if the new requirement - using DEVTMPFS - provides these.

 

It doesn't - those symlinks are created by an udev rule, that needs tools, that if you needed initramfs to have access to, you still do.

----------

## rolweber

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> You need to make sure that the Intel ICH and ITE8211 driver is enabled for the "SATA" drivers as well as the SCSI sd driver.

 

Thanks, that was exactly the clou that I needed! I was missing the ITE8211 driver. I had been looking for everything with an "Intel" in it's name, but not for IT. With that driver compiled in, I now get the boot disk listed as sdb and the kernel starts. There's still plenty of error messages during boot, probably related to the changes in device names. I'm short on time right now, but I'll sort those out tomorrow. And I'll replace the truncated .config with the relevant snippets from the now-working one as well.

Thanks a lot!

  Roland

----------

## rolweber

Hello, thanks again, and here's the promised update...

After I fixed the paths in /etc/fstab to the new device name /dev/sdb and recompiled the proprietary graphics driver, I could boot the system with the new kernel. Great!   :Very Happy:   Now I'm doing a world update, including the udev-197 version that required a different kernel config setting and thereby gave me the idea to update the kernel in the first place.

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> However, would like to make a note: Newer kernels have deprecated the "classic" IDE drivers that show up as /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, etc. - and use the "libata" SATA drivers that work like SCSI.  So all hard drives, sata or pata, should show up as /dev/sda /dev/sdb, etc.

  Now they do, thanks to you. I had read something about changes in device names and was expecting that much. But figuring out which driver I was missing would have taken me ages. The Gentoo forums are really extremely helpful, thanks to all the volunteers!

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Another note too is that the /dev/disk/by-id and /dev/disk/by-path don't work during boot unless you have an initrd/initramfs (are you using one?), though I'm not sure if the new requirement - using DEVTMPFS - provides these.

  I replaced /dev/disk/by-path with /dev/sdb. It used to be /dev/hdc in the beginning, but someday a few years ago, the system wouldn't boot anymore because /dev/hdc was gone. I used a recovery CD, figured out that the disk was still accessible through the /dev/disk/by-path alias, updated /etc/fstab and could boot again - while still using root=/dev/hdc5 as the kernel parameter! I guess that was some other cleanup in the device drivers, although I rather suspected udev. I also had a separate partition for /usr at the time, which hasn't been a good idea for a long while. At least I fixed that last year.

To answer your question, I'm not using initrd/initramfs. When I had the machine assembled for me, I made sure to include an IDE disk to boot from. As a developer, I can understand why workarounds like that are sometimes needed. But as a user, I will have no part of it. If I should be forced to prepare an extra file system just for booting the kernel, I intend to stop compiling my own kernels and switch to a binary distribution. Learning experiences like the present one are about as much as I can handle.  :Confused: 

Thanks again for your support!

  Roland

----------

